# php 5.2.1 gzopen [SOLVED]

## krani1

Hi,

I'm running apache2 + php and recently it upgraded to 5.2.1....

at the same time my websvn stoped working with the message:

"Fatal error: Call to undefined function gzopen() in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/websvn/include/svnlook.inc on line 165"

searched everywhere without an awnser... I've got "zlib" flag on,

any help??Last edited by krani1 on Sun Apr 09, 2006 11:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## krani1

** bump **

btw, when I hit $ php I got:

```
server ~ # php

PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/openssl.so' - /usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/openssl.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0

```

It seems unrelated though....

----------

## cappaberra

take a look at this thread for problem discussion... so far no holy grail yet: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3242564.html

----------

## krani1

Hi! 

I solved the problem very easly:

when i did:

```
server ~ # ls /usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/

no-debug-zts-20050922
```

I realized that php was looking for extensions in the wrong place... so I simply edited all my php.ini (/etc/php/*/php.ini) and looked for the line

```
; Directory in which the loadable extensions (modules) reside.

extension_dir = /usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922
```

and all came back to normal  :Smile:  so maybe I missed a "etc-update" or something...

anyway, SOLVED  :Smile: 

----------

